# Ferries to Brittany



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, we are thinking of going to Brittany on or around 17th Aug. We are going to tour for a couple of weeks and want to return to a different U.K port. Is this possible and can anyone point me in the right direction for cheap crossings? Thanks! Phil & Anne


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you want pointing towards cheap crossings then avoid Brittany ferries :lol:

Try LD lines- Newhaven to Le Havre


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Went LD Lines last summer. Very good but only if you book early enough to get a cabin.

This year we'll do a similar thing to you, but the other way around. We'll be going out Dover-Calais, as the day before there is a family wedding in Essex, and coming back Condor Ferries St Malo to Poole on its fast boat.

The latter is a compromise we haven't tried, the advantage being you can spend a whole extra day in France before coming back in the evening with no cabin needed.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you've got any Air miles then phone them and they will negotiate a price with the ferry company for you. We've got a return daytime sailing ( out end of March return mid May) with 2 reclining seats and 7m van for £222 and 2000 air miles on the Brittany Ferries Portsmouth -Caen route. 

The tickets are open ones - ie we can cancel or change the sailing date right up to the time of sailing.

I suspect that going out from one port and returning via another might mean buying 2 separate single tickets but I don't know that. Since Brittany Ferries sail in and out of several ports along that bit of coast it would be no hassle for them to give you the freedom to choose.

G


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't look at Brittany Ferries you will have a heart attack. LD lines now also run the Portsmouth and Newhaven to Dieppe and Le Harve routes. I hate overnighting on ferries, no sooner do you get in bed than they are telling you it's time to get up. Have a look at using the late afternoon sailing from Newhaven (i think it's 5 or 6 o clock ) and the late afternoon back from Le Harve to Portsmouth. You can park up in the terminal at Dieppe when you get off ready for an early start in the morning. All the ferries are nearly new, i was very impressed.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We used to go plymouth to Roscoff until we looked at saving some dosh. We then did Dover to calais and toured the coast on the way down and back and still saved on the Brittany price. We have learnt every year and there there is so much to see. We now get of in calais and head away from the rain whichever the direction.

Have a good time what ever you choose.

Putties


----------



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

Just had a look at the Condor prices for out end May back early July. Not much different price to Brittany Ferries. £300+ return.

Some discount via the Camping and Caravan club (10% I think) - £306 for 2 adults + 6.5m motorhome.

I do hate the drive accross to Dover and back accross to W France so will use it I expect.

Unless anyone knows of a better discount.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

putties said:


> We used to go plymouth to Roscoff until we looked at saving some dosh. We then did Dover to calais and toured the coast on the way down and back and still saved on the Brittany price. We have learnt every year and there there is so much to see. We now get of in calais and head away from the rain whichever the direction.
> 
> Have a good time what ever you choose.
> 
> Putties


We're with the Putties philosophy. Enjoy the journey! :lol:

Dover to Dunkirk with Norfolkline has cost us £52 return for the coming September. Do the sums and I think you will find Putties is correct - it's quite a bit cheaper and if you have the time you can enjoy the coastal run, even though it's not the prettiest part of France.

I think Norfolkline have extended their super-special offer, as they usually do. Worth a look - they don't carry coaches so no parties of badly behaved kids tearing around the decks.

Cheers


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Jeez, Grizzly's mention of reclining seats [couchettes] brought back some bad memories. Only tried them once, never got a wink of sleep. In the allocated salon, the more 'experienced' travellers, who had paid nothing, were making up beds on the floor with sleeping bags etc. This was in and around the recliners so we had to step over them and their baggage whilst they were fast asleep. Also kids charging back and forth from the amusements room, toilets, cafe etc. Never had such a bad start to a holiday. I would rather row across the channel. Apologies Grizz, didn't mean to rain on your parade.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dougle said:


> Jeez, Grizzly's mention of reclining seats [couchettes] brought back some bad memories. . Apologies Grizz, didn't mean to rain on your parade.
> Dave


Don't worry Dave...these are only for the day trip ! I'd rather not go than spend a night in a reclining chair at my advanced age.

For a shorter crossing I'd not bother with the reclining chair but it does guarantee you somewhere to sit if the crossing is a busy one and, at 6 hours, if it is rough, at least we can lie down.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You really have to weigh up the difference between a cheap crossing and the petrol/desiel price for the longer journey. As tickets are priced per single journey you can indeed go out one way and return another. We do that every trip. 

Sue


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

You are obviously a seasoned traveller Grizzly, knowing how to get the optimum benefits that are available on any type of crossing.  
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dougle said:


> You are obviously a seasoned traveller Grizzly, knowing how to get the optimum benefits that are available on any type of crossing.
> Dave


  

I had parents who lived in France and so I had to travel frequently from school.

I'm old enough to remember the horrible French boats which were always packed, thick with cigarette and alcohol fumes and smelled of urine and sick all the time. Your best bet on them was to stay outside but, in winter, this meant you arrived at the other side frozen solid. The trains went from the dockside in Calais then and, if you arrived too early to be let straight onto the( lovely warm) train, you could go and stand close to the engine to thaw.

I've had lots of practise at getting my money's worth out of a channel crossing.

G


----------

